# Just want to say, what the.....



## NR99 (3 January 2012)

Fek has happened to the Competition riders forum.....................

Description of the forum on the forum front page is: -

 Competition Riders 
Share training tips and competition experiences posts here. 
Please use the 'Pictures' title prefix for image threads & reports with images 

I have been away for a couple of months and only dipped in periodically, but having read it over the last few days all I can say is 'madness' 

It's bizarre and I would like to see it go back to it's correct format, not weirdos displaying very troll like behaviour, looking to pick arguments, or saddos posting about horses that don't belong to them as if they are their own - WTF go get a life preferably outside of the forum.

Sorry to all you normal guys, rant over


----------



## LEC (3 January 2012)

People have gone back to work today so maybe 'normal' may return. 

I enjoyed happy supoortive forum that it was briefly!


----------



## NR99 (3 January 2012)

LEC said:



			People have gone back to work today so maybe 'normal' may return. 



I enjoyed happy supoortive forum that it was briefly!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you're right 

Happy, supportive is great but some of it is just a bit weird - good reminder to everyone not to trust what you think you are seeing or dealing with on the t'internet though


----------



## rhino (3 January 2012)

It's Christmas - school holidays and people with far too much time on their hands.

There's also a distinct lack of shows on at this time of year, lots of horsess still on their holidays in the field and it's hideous weather!  

Hopefully normal service will resume shortly


----------



## Ferdinase514 (3 January 2012)

I know..... has all gone a bit NL/Soapbox

Best approach i think is to ignore all stupid posts then they will disappear. Problem is people keept replying to them and/or dredging them back up.....

Roxana post....CS' picture post.....blah blah blah......


----------



## angelish (3 January 2012)

FinnMcCoul said:



			I know..... has all gone a bit NL/Soapbox

Best approach i think is to ignore all stupid posts then they will disappear. Problem is people keept replying to them and/or dredging them back up.....

Roxana post....CS' picture post.....blah blah blah......
		
Click to expand...

thehehe 

your a boring lot its been entertaining in here the past few days but i must admit to being totally sucked in by it  didn't think for a sec someone would waste all that time posting pic's off someone elses horse


----------



## Ferdinase514 (3 January 2012)

angelish said:



			thehehe 

your a boring lot its been entertaining in here the past few days but i must admit to being totally sucked in by it  didn't think for a sec someone would waste all that time posting pic's off someone elses horse
		
Click to expand...

That it might be, but it's not CR content. Wish everyone would piss off back tot he NL and SB and amuse themselves there.


----------



## Baydale (3 January 2012)

FinnMcCoul said:



			That it might be, but it's not CR content. Wish everyone would piss off back tot he NL and SB and amuse themselves there.
		
Click to expand...

 Massive "like" for this comment, FMC. Watch me be accused of being a member of a clique now....


----------



## angelish (3 January 2012)

that is true ,fair enough 
iv'e just got here tonight and have now read t'other "making racing safe rubbish" thread 

and now see why humor is lacking  maybe everyone is still off work and bored ?


----------



## NR99 (3 January 2012)

FinnMcCoul said:



			That it might be, but it's not CR content. Wish everyone would piss off back tot he NL and SB and amuse themselves there.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly, though I wasn't being so honest


----------



## NR99 (3 January 2012)

Baydale said:



 Massive "like" for this comment, FMC. Watch me be accused of being a member of a clique now....

Click to expand...

Clique, now that's funny


----------



## Ferdinase514 (3 January 2012)

Baydale said:



 Massive "like" for this comment, FMC. Watch me be accused of being a member of a clique now....

Click to expand...

The Unamused CR Old Timer Clique?

Or, the Unafraid to Swear at Stupid People Clique?

Either one is cool with me.

In fact lets join both.


----------



## NR99 (3 January 2012)

angelish said:



			that is true ,fair enough 
iv'e just got here tonight and have now read t'other "making racing safe rubbish" thread 

and now see why humor is lacking  maybe everyone is still off work and bored ?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but it's been stir crazy before, tis just plain weird at the moment. Perhaps the rain has washed away the active brain cells


----------



## FigJam (3 January 2012)

Sadly CR always suffers this kind of weird "limbo" over the worst of the winter.  Folk are either out competing/training less than normal or not at all and so there's less relevent stuff to actually post/discuss and we're all tetchier than normal. 

Roll on spring and everyone getting out and about again!


----------



## LEC (3 January 2012)

What clique would that be? - make CR sane clique again?!?


----------



## NR99 (3 January 2012)

FinnMcCoul said:



			The Unamused CR Old Timer Clique?

Or, the Unafraid to Swear at Stupid People Clique?

Either one is cool with me.

In fact lets join both.
		
Click to expand...

Count me in - twice 

Whilst we're at it shall we have the 'say what you're really thinking clique' - I should join that one


----------



## NR99 (3 January 2012)

FigJam said:



			Roll on spring and everyone getting out and about again! 

Click to expand...

Amen to that!


----------



## Ferdinase514 (3 January 2012)

Whilst I find the BD forum dull in the extreme, it does have a well used "Report as Inapproparite" button and BD remove several threads per day. Half the first page in the CR would have gone today, what with thinly veiled adverts and other bullsh**.


----------



## Jo C (3 January 2012)

_Whispers_ can we get rid of the matchy matchy carp too please?


----------



## Rowreach (3 January 2012)

Oops, I've done the Swearing At Stupid People AND the Saying What I Think things over the past few days 

and yes, I am bored and stir crazy and fed up with the weather and all my horses have gone doolally


----------



## Ferdinase514 (3 January 2012)

Jo C said:



_Whispers_ can we get rid of the matchy matchy carp too please?
		
Click to expand...

Oi you! Where you been lurking?!

See, this is the problem. All the decent Oldies just lurk.


----------



## Jo C (3 January 2012)

I have no competition stuff to report cos only got the all clear to ride again just before Christmas so I have been unashamedly lurking. I have managed to do 2 schooling sessions but now have incredibly aching stomach muscles so think it will be a while until I stagger back out to a comp

And who you calling Old!?


----------



## NR99 (3 January 2012)

FinnMcCoul said:



			Oi you! Where you been lurking?!

See, this is the problem. All the decent Oldies just lurk.
		
Click to expand...

Or read the first few threads and think WTF and go back to FB!


----------



## Ferdinase514 (3 January 2012)

Jo - what evidence have you seen thus far that this forum has anything to do with Competition?! Surely P is ready to debut at PSG now he's done his 2 schooling sessions? 

Agree re. the qucik view and return to FB thing.....but I seem to get sucked back in to the forum everytime I have any holiday from work.


----------



## tigers_eye (3 January 2012)

FMC I'm delighted you're back. I shall sign up to the Grumpy CR Old Timers Clique if that's ok? GCROTC..... (if you squint quite a bit that looks like crotch to me). Unless my thread was included in your "thinly veiled advertising" definition, in which case I'm not playing with you anymore .


----------



## Baydale (3 January 2012)

Yep, been lurking as have nothing to report of any interest and have nothing to bang on about except my boob job.   

Who was it famously said that they didn't want to join any club that would have them as a member - or something like that?  I'll happily stay in my Mad Old Bag Clique, ta very much, but there are a few of us that need dragging out of Lurker Land. *hint hint TableDancer*


----------



## Ferdinase514 (3 January 2012)

tigers_eye said:



			FMC I'm delighted you're back. I shall sign up to the Grumpy CR Old Timers Clique if that's ok? GCROTC..... (if you squint quite a bit that looks like crotch to me). Unless my thread was included in your "thinly veiled advertising" definition, in which case I'm not playing with you anymore .
		
Click to expand...

PMSL!!! 

I saw it and thought the same.

Ahhh, hadnt considered you for the advertising section. Thank you for drawing that to my attention 

Nothing wrong with a bit of self promotion 

If anyone wants a cynical, turn out/contact/cheesy chip obsessed dressage judge, i'm your lady.


----------



## kerilli (3 January 2012)

i'm so gobsmacked by all that utter crap that i can't even bring myself to comment on it. that's a first.
i echo the 'get rid of the matchy matchy crap' comment, drives me crackers!


----------



## Jo C (3 January 2012)

FinnMcCoul said:



			Jo - what evidence have you seen thus far that this forum has anything to do with Competition?! Surely P is ready to debut at PSG now he's done his 2 schooling sessions? 

Agree re. the qucik view and return to FB thing.....but I seem to get sucked back in to the forum everytime I have any holiday from work.

Click to expand...

P might be ready to debut at PSG but I would need oxygen and probably hospitalisation! And when did they change PSG to include dodgy half pass and bendy shoulder in? We can do halt though!


----------



## tigers_eye (3 January 2012)

Actually does this thread have anything to do with competition riding or training??! Hmmmm?!


----------



## angelish (3 January 2012)

tigers_eye said:



			Actually does this thread have anything to do with competition riding or training??! Hmmmm?!
		
Click to expand...

hehe i was thinking that but they frightened me off on page one


----------



## NR99 (3 January 2012)

tigers_eye said:



			Actually does this thread have anything to do with competition riding or training??! Hmmmm?!
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps not T_E but I can hardly complain about the contents of CR in  Soapbox, can I


----------



## Auslander (3 January 2012)

kerilli said:



			i'm so gobsmacked by all that utter crap that i can't even bring myself to comment on it. that's a first.
i echo the 'get rid of the matchy matchy crap' comment, drives me crackers!
		
Click to expand...

I agree, although shouldn't really be posting in here, as not strictly a CR due to lack of orse. My method, when still competing, was to keep a stock of 12  freshly washed white squares in the lorry, work my way through them, and then have a panic attack whilst packing the lorry, when I realised I had 12 white squares covered in mud, sweat, hay drool and worse. Sign of a proper horse person...


----------



## TarrSteps (3 January 2012)

The line about not wanting to be part of a club that would have one as a member is Groucho Marx, I believe. 

Well, I guess that's me done, then. I don't post competition reports, I don't really care if people's stuff matches or not, and I'm not that interested in being part of the ' right' group. What I love about the internet is it's organic and conversations go where they go - clearly not the proscribed and desired CR attitude. 

Too bad. A bit of silliness never killed anyone and who cares what other people do so long as they let you do your thing?


----------



## Eccles (3 January 2012)

I haven't been here for ages, as I haven't competed in ages. I thought I was in the wrong forum!!!! Matchy matchy?!  what on earth is going on?!


----------



## Pachamama (3 January 2012)

Baydale said:



			Who was it famously said that they didn't want to join any club that would have them as a member - or something like that? 

Click to expand...

Groucho Marx, I believe


----------



## rhino (3 January 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Too bad. A bit of silliness never killed anyone and who cares what other people do so long as they let you do your thing?
		
Click to expand...

I'm a fairly new poster but would agree with this. Surely there will always be threads which are irrelevant/boring/irritating to each individual... I would have more sympathy if 'genuine' posts were being pushed off the first page or 2 but there doesn't seem a lot going on at the moment.


----------



## vallin (3 January 2012)

Jo C said:



_Whispers_ can we get rid of the matchy matchy carp too please?
		
Click to expand...

Now this I agree with! Though I do like looking a people's schooling pics and am always interested to read people's CC-do wish there was more CCing though rather than it divulging into 'ooo where did your saddlepad come from?'/'where's your hat?!?!' 

I have had the same saddle pad since I got the horse and have only just replaced it on saddlers orders and I'm quite fine with that


----------



## vallin (3 January 2012)

rhino said:



			I'm a fairly new poster but would agree with this. Surely there will always be threads which are irrelevant/boring/irritating to each individual... I would have more sympathy if 'genuine' posts were being pushed off the first page or 2 but there doesn't seem a lot going on at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's not so much the random threads, (I'm all for a bit of fun, especially if it's a hot rider post  ) but more the appropriate threads being turned into arguments/provocations. And also the appropriate threads getting ignored/people not reply for fear of being shot down.


----------



## rhino (3 January 2012)

vallin said:



			I think it's not so much the random threads, (I'm all for a bit of fun, especially if it's a hot rider post  ) but more the appropriate threads being turned into arguments/provocations. And also the appropriate threads getting ignored/people not reply for fear of being shot down.
		
Click to expand...

I would agree with that but surely it's not a specific CR issue, it should apply across the board.. From a few comments it comes across as certain CR'ers being a wee bit precious about 'their' forum  

The fanatic poster on the PS thread did make me stop reading it though..


----------



## NR99 (3 January 2012)

vallin said:



			I think it's not so much the random threads, (I'm all for a bit of fun, especially if it's a hot rider post  ) but more the appropriate threads being turned into arguments/provocations. And also the appropriate threads getting ignored/people not reply for fear of being shot down.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^ This exactly I don't mind the silliness! It can be amusing at this time of year when not a lot is going on (though I do enjoy reading peoples off season training reports) but look at the racing thread, it's a whole heap of 'shouty' going on and there seems to be more of that than I can ever recall.


----------



## vallin (3 January 2012)

rhino said:



			I would agree with that but surely it's not a specific CR issue, it should apply across the board.. From a few comments it comes across as certain CR'ers being a wee bit precious about 'their' forum  

The fanatic poster on the PS thread did make me stop reading it though.. 

Click to expand...

Oddly (probably because the threads are generally a bit odd to begin with  ) there is actually a lot less 'post hijacking' in NL.


----------



## Rosiefan (3 January 2012)

There are a few comp reports and a few more schooling/training/getting ready to compete reports but the only ones that get more than 3 replies are those which should mostly be elsewhere (in my opinion). I do read some of the weird ones but am so gobsmacked I couldn't reply if I wanted to.
By the way, welcome back you old timers - some of us never left


----------



## rhino (3 January 2012)

Possibly just being a bit bloody minded now, but how often do CR posters start threads with 'I know this isn't CR _but_' (usually 'I don't like NL')? Or have more than 2 or 3 photos in a thread which should therefore be in PG?


----------



## vallin (3 January 2012)

rhino said:



			Possibly just being a bit bloody minded now, but how often do CR posters start threads with 'I know this isn't CR _but_' (usually 'I don't like NL')? Or have more than 2 or 3 photos in a thread which should therefore be in PG?
		
Click to expand...

Haha, valid point! But I think a lot of the 'picture' threads (bar the occasion ones people like myself and fb post from the big events, which tbf probably should be in PG  ) are actually/should be CC threads. Certainly when I post schooling pictures in here I am asking for CC/exercise as I don't have an instructor or anybody on the ground and as such it's useful to get others opinions (not that people dare to offer them much  )


----------



## rhino (3 January 2012)

I absolutely love the picture threads, and have learned a lot from them. I am glad they are not moved the way so many in NL are  but even though certain other threads annoy me intensely I wouldn't like to dictate to people where they should be posting..


----------



## Goldenstar (3 January 2012)

If threads annoy you why don't you just not read them ,what am I missing ?


----------



## Ferdinase514 (3 January 2012)

Please dont take me the wrong way  Anyone who's followed my love life knows I love a bit of variety 

Sorry....really...I get carried away with being sarcastic sometimes.

In all seriousness, I just find that forums tend to drift towards the lowest common denominator and as someone else has said, just end up witch hunting or being shouty, particularly on some topics.....dont even think about mentioning riding without a hat. It just gets DULL.

So, variety is great. Ignorant predictability is dull.

I can even enjoy the matchy matchy (turn out obsessed, you see).

I love reading about people doing well with their horses and people who really achieve things.


----------



## Ferdinase514 (3 January 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			If threads annoy you why don't you just not read them ,what am I missing ?
		
Click to expand...

I dont, but that is the majority of CR these days. I dont read SB or NL for this reason. Just miss the interesting content that used to be the majority here.


----------



## PapaFrita (3 January 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			If threads annoy you why don't you just not read them ,what am I missing ?
		
Click to expand...

Until or unless a user has a track record, so to speak, how do you find out a post is annoying without reading it?


----------



## black_horse (3 January 2012)

FinnMcCoul said:



			Jo - what evidence have you seen thus far that this forum has anything to do with Competition?! Surely P is ready to debut at PSG now he's done his 2 schooling sessions? 

Agree re. the qucik view and return to FB thing.....but I seem to get sucked back in to the forum everytime I have any holiday from work.

Click to expand...

Now thats a tad uncalled for isnt it?
All very well complaining that this section of the forum has got a bit silly over christmas, but there is no need for down right bullying because you have a few older friends to back you up?

TBH i find the 'real' CR a cliquey and down right bitchy place to be, you are not allowed in if you are not winning aff prelim on your £70k warmblood....

Now i compete, i get ignored a lot in here.....am i stupid? No

Am i stupid of continuing to post in here despite the fact the 'older' CR'ers ignore me? No, i just do not believe that any CR'er should be set in their ways....

By all means, freedom of speech, complain about the state of the forum, but do not complain about people being stupid and posting crap or arguing if you are going to stop to bitchy comments yourself.


----------



## black_horse (3 January 2012)

Jo C said:



			P might be ready to debut at PSG but I would need oxygen and probably hospitalisation! And when did they change PSG to include dodgy half pass and bendy shoulder in? We can do halt though!
		
Click to expand...


Again, uncalled for.


----------



## angelish (3 January 2012)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			Again, uncalled for.
		
Click to expand...

i might be being really nieave (  sp )
but i assumed jo c may have a horse called p , no ?


----------



## black_horse (3 January 2012)

angelish said:



			i might be being really nieave (  sp )
but i assumed jo c may have a horse called p , no ?
		
Click to expand...

I could be wrong, i though she was referring to PS's horse.

Appologises if i am wrong.


----------



## Ferdinase514 (3 January 2012)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			I could be wrong, i though she was referring to PS's horse.

Appologises if i am wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Apology accepted. You did have it wrong.


----------



## Ferdinase514 (3 January 2012)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			Again, uncalled for.
		
Click to expand...

I think you've misunderstood totally. I'll leave Jo to explain that to you though.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 January 2012)

PapaFrita said:



			Until or unless a user has a track record, so to speak, how do you find out a post is annoying without reading it?
		
Click to expand...

You have a point there but once becoming mildly irritated why don't just high tail it out ?


----------



## black_horse (3 January 2012)

FinnMcCoul said:



			I think you've misunderstood totally. Jo has been quite unwell.
		
Click to expand...

My misunderstanding, i thought you were taking the mick out of PS's CS....

Either way whilst i can understand _why_ certain threads annoy you, there is no need to creat a rift between the 'old' CR and the new one...


----------



## Ferdinase514 (3 January 2012)

Really wasnt trying to. But there is a lot of crap on here.


----------



## black_horse (3 January 2012)

FinnMcCoul said:



			Really wasnt trying to. But there is a lot of crap on here.
		
Click to expand...

Yes i agree there is, and what is with all the trolls?!

BUT from my point of view, im not a PRO rider,i have my Delicia whom i compete unaffliated and affiliated dressage. I get some good success but sometimes i do not feel worthy to post in here....


----------



## Ferdinase514 (3 January 2012)

Thick skin is needed and sense of humour


----------



## jhoward (3 January 2012)

*walks in sees more bitching and heads back to the bar*


----------



## angelish (3 January 2012)

jhoward said:



			*walks in sees more bitching and heads back to the bar*

Click to expand...

ohh is the bar open


----------



## jhoward (3 January 2012)

yes come on over!!!


----------



## Worried1 (3 January 2012)

Couldn't agree more FMC! But on another note it's a real shame that many posts get lots of views but few replies.


----------



## PapaFrita (3 January 2012)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			BUT from my point of view, im not a PRO rider,i have my Delicia whom i compete unaffliated and affiliated dressage. I get some good success but sometimes i do not feel worthy to post in here....
		
Click to expand...

I was going to ask why on earth not, and then I remembered you've been targetted personally. By PM was it? I'm a bit out of the loop. Speaking personally, yours are reports I DO enjoy reading.


----------



## kerilli (3 January 2012)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			Now thats a tad uncalled for isnt it?
All very well complaining that this section of the forum has got a bit silly over christmas, but there is no need for down right bullying because you have a few older friends to back you up?

TBH i find the 'real' CR a cliquey and down right bitchy place to be, you are not allowed in if you are not winning aff prelim on your £70k warmblood....

Now i compete, i get ignored a lot in here.....am i stupid? No

Am i stupid of continuing to post in here despite the fact the 'older' CR'ers ignore me? No, i just do not believe that any CR'er should be set in their ways....

By all means, freedom of speech, complain about the state of the forum, but do not complain about people being stupid and posting crap or arguing if you are going to stop to bitchy comments yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Christ, I wish I could believe you're kidding...

Firstly, that's crap about it being that bitchy and cliquey in CR. I haven't competed at a decent level for years (and at any level for a few, for various reasons) and you don't get excluded from the 'clique' (is there one? because if there is, i'm not in it, dammit!) just because you're not swanning around on your megabucks horse, i assure you.
If you post interesting stuff, people will answer. I really do think it's that simple.
If you post contentious stuff, you might get answers you don't like. 
As for that post being bitchy, i didn't read it that way at all.


----------



## Jo C (3 January 2012)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			Again, uncalled for.
		
Click to expand...

Totally wrong! I have a Connemara called P who I haven't competed for a year as I have been undergoing chemo for breast cancer hence the wobbly shoulder ins and dodgy half pass and also the reference to oxygen requirements and hospitalisation. I have no idea who the other P is you are referring too but quite frankly am a little miffed by your posts!


----------



## JennBags (3 January 2012)

Angelish, the bar is _always _open


----------



## NR99 (3 January 2012)

And I rest my case, too many jump to totally the wrong conclusions!


----------



## black_horse (3 January 2012)

Jo C said:



			Totally wrong! I have a Connemara called P who I haven't competed for a year as I have been undergoing chemo for breast cancer hence the wobbly shoulder ins and dodgy half pass and also the reference to oxygen requirements and hospitalisation. I have no idea who the other P is you are referring too but quite frankly am a little miffed by your posts!
		
Click to expand...

well i have never interacted with you before and i dont know you (or of you). I have appologised. End of really.


----------



## Jesstickle (3 January 2012)

I really don't compete much and only come in here to fawn over the people who do's lovely photos but when I did post asking for CC loads of people, really kindly, watched my very boring video and made really helpful suggestions.

I wish I did compete as there seem to be a lot more sane people in here than there are in NL and then I could just hangout in here instead!

If you think it's bad in here OP you should try the rest of the forum where us non competitive (through circumstances, not choice) people have to exist!


----------



## black_horse (3 January 2012)

NR99 said:



			And I rest my case, too many jump to totally the wrong conclusions!
		
Click to expand...

As i have explained, i thought she was spekaing of PS's CS.... To be quite frank, a lot of us are sick of reading digs made against PS...... a lot of people have a lot of dislike to someone who actually is rather a nice person.

With so much crap going on HHO in general (not just CR) we tend to get a little defensive.


----------



## Leg_end (3 January 2012)

kerilli said:



			Christ, I wish I could believe you're kidding...

Firstly, that's crap about it being that bitchy and cliquey in CR. I haven't competed at a decent level for years (and at any level for a few, for various reasons) and you don't get excluded from the 'clique' (is there one? because if there is, i'm not in it, dammit!) just because you're not swanning around on your megabucks horse, i assure you.
If you post interesting stuff, people will answer. I really do think it's that simple.
If you post contentious stuff, you might get answers you don't like. 
As for that post being bitchy, i didn't read it that way at all.
		
Click to expand...

I would agree that it's definitely not that bitchy (of course there will always be the odd thread) and those who aren't currently competing aren't excluded BUT there are always more popular people, as there are in life, and so people outside of that 'popular' circle will always feel like an outsider (and sorry to say K but I would put you in the popular group ).

Interesting / popular poster = more replies
I fall in the other category and generally my posts get v few comments but I'll take it that I'm a bit boring  and not so popular!! I keep posting and reading as CR has some great people in it and I enjoy learning more and seeing what other people are up to.


----------



## Carefreegirl (3 January 2012)

I'd post comp / lesson pics and reports but I'm a Billy no mates so have no-one to take pics which I think makes a post much more interesting. The only time I posted a report with pro pics I asked permission from the photographer but TFC removed the post due to copyright. I've got the camera - just need a mate now....


----------



## NR99 (3 January 2012)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			well i have never interacted with you before and i dont know you (or of you). I have appologised. End of really.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know Jo C, nor have I interacted with her, although I have commented kindly on your posts in the past - I have to say I think if you re-read your reply above you will see tha it comes across as very cold bearing in mind what Jo has just shared with you.  I'm thinking your probably quite young, without being disrespectful I think you should take more care firstly in reading posts correctly and secondly in how what you post comes across.

Time to put this post to bed me thinks, for the sake of all our sanity!


----------



## black_horse (3 January 2012)

carefreegirl said:



			I'd post comp / lesson pics and reports but I'm a Billy no mates so have no-one to take pics which I think makes a post much more interesting. The only time I posted a report with pro pics I asked permission from the photographer but TFC removed the post due to copyright. I've got the camera - just need a mate now....
		
Click to expand...

Ive got a mate but no camera 

maybe we can strike up a loan agreement


----------



## black_horse (3 January 2012)

NR99 said:



			I don't know Jo C, nor have I interacted with her, although I have commented kindly on your posts in the past - I have to say I think if you re-read your reply above you will see tha it comes across as very cold bearing in mind what Jo has just shared with you.  I'm thinking your probably quite young, without being disrespectful I think you should take more care firstly in reading posts correctly and secondly in how what you post comes across.

Time to put this post to bed me thinks, for the sake of all our sanity!
		
Click to expand...

Well im dealing with my father going through cancer, a good friend and a good friends hubby....i come across cold about cancer at the moment because i have to remain strong.... I do not mean to be cold hearted so i appologise if i come across as.


----------



## Rosiefan (3 January 2012)

I enjoy reading all reports except the high level dressage ones because I don't understand them. I rarely reply on showing or dressage reports because I have nothing to say as I'm woefully ignorant on both. Actually, I'm pretty ignorant about horses in general but unfortunately that doesn't stop me commenting on eventing and SJ (which I watch quite a lot in real life).
OK, I'm off to find a forum about chocolate, I know lots about that .


----------



## NR99 (3 January 2012)

jesstinsel said:



			I really don't compete much and only come in here to fawn over the people who do's lovely photos but when I did post asking for CC loads of people, really kindly, watched my very boring video and made really helpful suggestions.

I wish I did compete as there seem to be a lot more sane people in here than there are in NL and then I could just hangout in here instead!

If you think it's bad in here OP you should try the rest of the forum where us non competitive (through circumstances, not choice) people have to exist!
		
Click to expand...

Jesstinsel, if you are competing at low level or training to compete no need to avoid posting in CR - I've always found all welcome, generally people help when they can.  I have been to NL and it's just not my thing ....


----------



## Carefreegirl (3 January 2012)

You're  on !


----------



## NR99 (3 January 2012)

carefreegirl said:



			I'd post comp / lesson pics and reports but I'm a Billy no mates so have no-one to take pics which I think makes a post much more interesting. The only time I posted a report with pro pics I asked permission from the photographer but TFC removed the post due to copyright. I've got the camera - just need a mate now....
		
Click to expand...

Surely someone on HHO lives near enough for you to pair up with, do some investigating 

Failing that accost some bystander at an event to help you, just offer to buy them a coffee


----------



## black_horse (3 January 2012)

NR99 said:



			JI've always found all welcome
		
Click to expand...

Then you are lucky, granted it is generally 'some' people who are not friendly, my first few experiences in here were not brillant, and a simple thread asking if i could use a saddle protecter for my back got some posters thongs in a right twist.....apparently i am not capable of riding medium if i find it painful to sitting trot....no that would be my nerve disorder and my prolapses discs 




			I have been to NL and it's just not my thing ....
		
Click to expand...

It has its good and bad days....some of the advice is interesting...


----------



## NR99 (3 January 2012)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			Well im dealing with my father going through cancer, a good friend and a good friends hubby....i come across cold about cancer at the moment because i have to remain strong.... I do not mean to be cold hearted so i appologise if i come across as.
		
Click to expand...

Having lost both my sisters to C in their teens I know how it feels, but that's the problem with t'internet we dont get to read people's faces or we are conversing with strangers which means we dont have the background we would normally be aware of.  I hope those that are poorly make a good recovery.


----------



## NR99 (3 January 2012)

carefreegirl said:



			You're  on !
		
Click to expand...

Result!


----------



## NR99 (3 January 2012)

Rosiefan said:



			I enjoy reading all reports except the high level dressage ones because I don't understand them. I rarely reply on showing or dressage reports because I have nothing to say as I'm woefully ignorant on both. Actually, I'm pretty ignorant about horses in general but unfortunately that doesn't stop me commenting on eventing and SJ (which I watch quite a lot in real life).
OK, I'm off to find a forum about chocolate, I know lots about that .
		
Click to expand...

Me too and wine


----------



## Ranyhyn (3 January 2012)

I have always found everyone here to be very helpful and very open and you couldn't possibly compete less than me!


----------



## vallin (3 January 2012)

kerilli said:



			Christ, I wish I could believe you're kidding...

Firstly, that's crap about it being that bitchy and cliquey in CR. I haven't competed at a decent level for years (and at any level for a few, for various reasons) and you don't get excluded from the 'clique' (is there one? because if there is, i'm not in it, dammit!) just because you're not swanning around on your megabucks horse, i assure you.
If you post interesting stuff, people will answer. I really do think it's that simple.
If you post contentious stuff, you might get answers you don't like. 
As for that post being bitchy, i didn't read it that way at all.
		
Click to expand...


I agree with this. I think there are certain people that tend to get more replies to their posts i.e. FB, PS, Measels. But IMO that's because they've built up a level of respect within the forum rather than because they're in a clique or have mega fancy horses (though I do covert a fair few of measels and all of FBs). I post pictures and ask for CC and my horse certainly did cost mega bucks, has cost me more in vets bills than I paid for her, and is generally fairly fooked. However I still feel I get helpful, generally unbiased, replies. And if someones says something I don't agree with then either I question it, or I more on. No big deal as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Jesstickle (3 January 2012)

NR99 said:



			Jesstinsel, if you are competing at low level or training to compete no need to avoid posting in CR - I've always found all welcome, generally people help when they can.  I have been to NL and it's just not my thing ....
		
Click to expand...

People were really helpful. I like it in here, just pottering about and soaking up knowledge. I don't have much to post sadly as I certainly wouldn't dream of CCing anyone (being rather rubbish myself! ) and as I say, I don't get out as much as I'd like as I am terribly poor and terribly untalented! 

Plus, I am awful for going off on a tangent and being silly so would just irritate people. I'm much safer in soap box 

But, whilst I'm here, I'd like to say thank you to all the people in here who have taken time to give me advice. It's much appreciated


----------



## black_horse (3 January 2012)

NR99 said:



			Me too and wine 

Click to expand...

can i join a wine one? Do we have to taste them before we post a new thread?


----------



## vallin (3 January 2012)

Leg_end said:



			I would agree that it's definitely not that bitchy (of course there will always be the odd thread) and those who aren't currently competing aren't excluded BUT there are always more popular people, as there are in life, and so people outside of that 'popular' circle will always feel like an outsider (and sorry to say K but I would put you in the popular group ).

Interesting / popular poster = more replies
I fall in the other category and generally my posts get v few comments but I'll take it that I'm a bit boring  and not so popular!! I keep posting and reading as CR has some great people in it and I enjoy learning more and seeing what other people are up to.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ she put it better than me


----------



## NR99 (3 January 2012)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			Then you are lucky, granted it is generally 'some' people who are not friendly, my first few experiences in here were not brillant, and a simple thread asking if i could use a saddle protecter for my back got some posters thongs in a right twist.....apparently i am not capable of riding medium if i find it painful to sitting trot....no that would be my nerve disorder and ..
		
Click to expand...

Ah but as FM said, just ignore those.  I'm sure if you consider how many there are in SoapBox and NL and compare numbers to CR not all of those forum members post either. Don't worry about who isn't posting doesn't mean your not welcome.

I don't always get lots of replies, but I often get useful ones, I'm not worried about how many. I also just enjoy reading some of the useful stuff but make no comment as have no experience to offer in a particular subject.

Yes, I agree Baydale, Kerrilli etc get high volume replies but that's because for years they have been giving sound advice FOC and a lot of people respect them for it - so don't begrudge them that, bear in mind they wont worry if they don't get many posts.  Try not to worry yourself.

As for PS, no need to get defensive on her behalf her and NM fight their own battles well and also have lots of admirers for their achievements with CS, Bruce and no doubt with Fig soon enough.


----------



## vallin (3 January 2012)

jesstinsel said:



			I really don't compete much and only come in here to fawn over the people who do's lovely photos but when I did post asking for CC loads of people, really kindly, watched my very boring video and made really helpful suggestions.

I wish I did compete as there seem to be a lot more sane people in here than there are in NL and then I could just hangout in here instead!

If you think it's bad in here OP you should try the rest of the forum where us non competitive (through circumstances, not choice) people have to exist!
		
Click to expand...

Heehee, Jess if I can post in here with my broken pony, you certainly can! At least yours all have 4 legs that work


----------



## NR99 (3 January 2012)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			can i join a wine one? Do we have to taste them before we post a new thread?
		
Click to expand...

Of course


----------



## NR99 (3 January 2012)

Christmassy_Clover said:



			I have always found everyone here to be very helpful and very open and you couldn't possibly compete less than me! 

Click to expand...

But we will again when we've mended the horses we broke.  Measles needs us to provide updates for her website. What with us and the broken S_J she's having to rely on A to get all the results!


----------



## Jesstickle (3 January 2012)

vallin said:



			Heehee, Jess if I can post in here with my broken pony, you certainly can! At least yours all have 4 legs that work 

Click to expand...

Debatable! I'm expecting Nits to go lame any day now that she's started work. And even if she stays sound that hock is so ugly it hardly counts as a working leg. More a mangled stump I think


----------



## vallin (3 January 2012)

jesstinsel said:



			Debatable! I'm expecting Nits to go lame any day now that she's started work. And even if she stays sound that hock is so ugly it hardly counts as a working leg. More a mangled stump I think 

Click to expand...

Ah, but you 7/8 working legs still beats my 1.5 / 4


----------



## nikkimariet (3 January 2012)

NR99 said:



			for their achievements with CS, Bruce and no doubt with Fig soon enough.
		
Click to expand...

That's very sweet, thank you. Hopefully I will do little Fig pudding proud 

Also, can I join in on the wine thread?


----------



## lauraandjack (3 January 2012)

It would be disappointing if TFC started shunting ALL picture threads to PG.  It's much nicer to see people's schooling/comp reports and questions with a little visual aid, and I never look in PG, can't be bothered sifting through all the "meet my new horse" "how is he looking" threads I'm afraid.


----------



## Jesstickle (3 January 2012)

vallin said:



			Ah, but you 7/8 working legs still beats my 1.5 / 4 

Click to expand...

I can't really argue with that. Good old dependable BH with all his legs working. I should take him out and do something with him really. He's all fat and hairy at the moment!


----------



## vallin (3 January 2012)

jesstinsel said:



			I can't really argue with that. Good old dependable BH with all his legs working. I should take him out and do something with him really. He's all fat and hairy at the moment!
		
Click to expand...

 You should go see malibu_stacy, she's up for anything


----------



## DragonSlayer (3 January 2012)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			Yes i agree there is, and what is with all the trolls?!

BUT from my point of view, im not a PRO rider,i have my Delicia whom i compete unaffliated and affiliated dressage. I get some good success but sometimes i do not feel worthy to post in here....
		
Click to expand...

NEVER, EVER feel unworthy to post where you want to.

Every success you have, no matter how small, is important to YOU.


----------



## Jenni_ (3 January 2012)

I've had some good advice in here, although sometimes I have felt a bit shunned.

I'm horseless at the minute but desperately seeking, so maybe get some reports up in the summer.


----------



## kirstyhen (3 January 2012)

Jesus, Mary and Joseph! Sometimes I think I live in my own little world  (people who know me would agree!) 
Either I'm too thick to noticed (skinned or otherwise) or people take pity on my simple self, but I've never found myself at the end of unpleasantness. If I make a thread it's purely to vent as people in RL can physically harm me when I've driven them mad with talk of my horses. I don't really mind if I get a reply/view/my identity stolen (id be quite flattered).

I do enjoy a good troll mind, one that needs detective work. I felt a bit lost after the DunRoamin debacle, Sendero has filled a void in my life


----------



## diggerbez (3 January 2012)

i think that a forum is essentially just like real life surely? so yes there are the 'popular' people who get lots of views and replies- but generally i would say that is because they come across as nice people who have been happy to offer advice in the past- also i tend to read posts from people i 'know/recognise' first- sometimes i don't come on for long so only read/reply to those threads...

also there are clearly some people who don't get on- for example some people love the matchy matchy, some people hate it- thats fine- surely there is enough space for everybody? 
i've had some very useful advice and nice comments in here when i've posted comp reports. i don't think i'm good enough to warrant any really critical posts- hell there is so much to criticise it would take too long  however....i fully accept that by posting stuff on here someone might say something that i don't like. i do admit that i get a bit annoyed when people ask for advice or whatever and then have a massive strop if they don't agree with what anyone has said- as FMC (i think...!) said earlier on in the thread you do need thick skin to participate in a forum 

oh and in response to the OP...it'll get back to normal as soon as all the eventers are posting "crap day on paper" comp reports!  (*disclaimer...i am taking the P out of MYSELF here- nobody else....nobody jump on me )


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (3 January 2012)

I used to post comp reports, stricly novice stuff ie prelim dressage and 2f6 XC/jumping as was buliding me and my mare up. But I would get one or no replies and about 300 looks so I have to say I do agree with the cliquey 'not got a following' comments.

Maybe if the people reporting got half the replies as looks then this place might be a wee bitty busier.

i posted about my mares SDFT injury in here BUT I am looking (hopefully) to get her back competiting and who better to ask are the 'competition riders' who may have gone through what I am going through and brought a horse back to competition afterwards 

So yes there may be bull crap (to you) being posted but maybe if there were more replies to the actual comp reports then you would get more of the latter and less of the former


----------



## kirstyhen (3 January 2012)

oh and in response to the OP...it'll get back to normal as soon as all the eventers are posting "crap day on paper" comp reports!  (*disclaimer...i am taking the P out of MYSELF here- nobody else....nobody jump on me )
		
Click to expand...

. Speak for yourself, I plan on posting 'wonderful on paper' reports and failing that, I'll just pretend to be the person that won my section


----------



## diggerbez (3 January 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			. Speak for yourself, I plan on posting 'wonderful on paper' reports and failing that, I'll just pretend to be the person that won my section 

Click to expand...

i might just do what that wierdo did and pretend to be someone else...hmmm, wonder if anyone would get suspicious if i started posting about my advanced runs on my horse 'Buzz'...... its a much cheaper alternative than actually eventing (badly) myself!


----------



## LEC (3 January 2012)

I love reading higher level stuff as I find it aspirational and inspirational. It saddens me that people like Peony, Table Dancer, ElleJS etc do not really post anymore as really enjoy their posts from a different perspective. 
I am intrigued by Romax who I think needs to post more as looks like she has lovely horses. 

The forum used to be a lot smaller so it was easier to keep up to date with peoples lives and the ups and downs than it is now. I do not think its clique as been here rather a while now and so just let things wash over me!


----------



## TarrSteps (3 January 2012)

Re the call for "more honest cc"  . . .really!?!?  Can't see that going wrong. 

The fact is, I suspect when people don't reply it's because there is nothing easy and obvious to say.  And most people have figured out (and not just from Internet forums) that when people ask you "How is this looking?" the safest answer is "Just fine," if they answer at all.  Let's face it, it's along the lines of "Does this make me look fat?" 

Not to metion that everyone knows it's often impossible to give decent advice over the internet.  My observation is when people ask a question to which there is a relatively simple answer, they get replies.  Personally, I would never reply to a request for a critique unless I was pretty sure what answer the poster is looking for.  And even that can go horribly wrong!  

If people post their opinions on a subject, I think that is open season, sorry.  Yes, you are allowed an opinion.  And I am allowed an opinion on your opinion. 

I have to say though, it must have been a LONG time ago that CR was this loving, sensible, place of which you all speak. . My experience (of the past 5ish years . . .oh god . . .) is the wheel just keeps turning.  People come, people go.  The Silly Seasons come around in their turn.  Surely that's part of the fun of it? As said, a thick skin is needed, no matter which clique you belong to.


----------



## FigJam (4 January 2012)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			Yes i agree there is, and what is with all the trolls?!

BUT from my point of view, im not a PRO rider,i have my Delicia whom i compete unaffliated and affiliated dressage. I get some good success but sometimes i do not feel worthy to post in here....
		
Click to expand...

I've said this before on each annual "winter grump" thread and I'll say it again!   I have been posting here for a good few years and have never felt it to be a place where you have to be a "certain" level to post.  As someone else has said (sorry... lost track of who!  ), if you can post updates/reports and keep them interesting, light hearted and not take yourself too seriously, there can be a lot of interaction, help and support on here.

I started off in here about 3 years ago having never competed.  My first reports were probably of some unaff SJ at the dizzy heights of 75cm or an unaff prelim dressage test struggling to break the 50% barrier.   But over the last few years I've kept plugging away and it's been really nice to share what we've been up to, get advice and have folk take an interest in my wee wonkey donkey!    She is certainly not well bred or expensive but I don't let that stop me posting in here. 

As with RL, there are people that you feel more of an affinity and can relate to better than others- whether it's their posting style, sense of humour or simply what the do with their horses.  Nothing wrong with that and those that are similar can enjoy commenting/sharing, I believe it best to just keep my gob shut and say nothing rather than be negative/b*tchy so there are certain topics/posters I steer clear of- but it doesn't make me/them wrong or bad (I hope!), just everyone's different and that's fine.



FinnMcCoul said:



			Thick skin is needed and sense of humour 

Click to expand...

Indeed! 

Now then, group hug anyone?!


----------



## Carefreegirl (4 January 2012)

Blimey figjam. From your reports I thought you'd been competing longer than that. I'm up for a group hug, I'm flippin freezing !


----------



## Rosiefan (4 January 2012)

Another quick thought - there's quite often a geographical slant to threads too and sometimes people actually know each other in real life, both of which can make a particular post seem a bit exclusive.
I'm up for a group hug - my nearest and dearest all have stinking colds so I'm keeping my distance from the germy beasts.


----------



## *hic* (4 January 2012)

*tiptoes across the county boundary and gives rosiefan a hug*


----------



## vallin (4 January 2012)

heehee *hic* I never realised you signature was animated before!    Though I do think the wine glass you be going down...imagine that, an infinite wine glass! 

Also, d'you reckon if I put 'I'm thick skinned, I can take the CC, I know I need it!' on the bottom of each of my threads I'll get more replies?


----------



## FigJam (4 January 2012)

carefreegirl said:



			Blimey figjam. From your reports I thought you'd been competing longer than that. I'm up for a group hug, I'm flippin freezing !
		
Click to expand...

Aw, thank you, but nope!  Hopalong is my first horse, got her Christmas 2006 and only competed for the first time in Dec 2008.  It's all thanks to her being so honest and clever that we've gone from feeling sick about doing a "schooling night" 75cm round to feeling pretty comfortable about PN in the space of 18months.   She's very special, I just wish she was a) younger and b) less prone to self harming!  

Rosiefan- that's also a fair point about geographical "real life" friendships making folk more inclined to comment/reply, although I have to say that I only know a lot of the Scottish lot because of this place, so again, a positive!  And they're not _all_ weirdies...!   But I'd like to think us Scots don't come across as cliquey.


----------



## Saratoga (4 January 2012)

Well, I'm not an 'oldy' on this forum, but reading some of the initial comments at the start of this thread has made it feel like coming home!! Glad there are posters out there who think the same as me, it's just easier not to voice it sometimes isn't it?

I rarely do reports on here, more of a lurker. But would like to think if I ever did decide to post about my boys and our outings that people would take the time to not only read it but also comment. However, I have a feeling the opposite would happen.


----------



## Ferdinase514 (4 January 2012)

LEC said:



			I love reading higher level stuff as I find it aspirational and inspirational. It saddens me that people like Peony, Table Dancer, ElleJS etc do not really post anymore as really enjoy their posts from a different perspective. 
I am intrigued by Romax who I think needs to post more as looks like she has lovely horses. 

The forum used to be a lot smaller so it was easier to keep up to date with peoples lives and the ups and downs than it is now. I do not think its clique as been here rather a while now and so just let things wash over me!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, agree.

And I liked the layout better when I could have it as most recently posted threads, rather than the most recently replied to. Can I change the settings?


----------



## millreef (4 January 2012)

It's a free forum and open to anyone despite their ability or inclination - is this what is bothersome?  If you get some nutter passing themselves off as a competition rider then I don't think the rest of the forum should be on the receiving end of the vent.


----------



## Ferdinase514 (4 January 2012)

Worried1 said:



			Couldn't agree more FMC! But on another note it's a real shame that many posts get lots of views but few replies.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. 

(diploamtic reply)


----------



## TableDancer (4 January 2012)

*TD wanders rather unsteadily over from the bar where she's been since jhoward invited everyone last night, to participate in Figjam's group hug*

It really is the silly season, isn't it??  I'll hold my hand up to largely lurking on here in recent months, partly due to nothing much to report (sold latest youngster to the States last summer) and partly because I seem to remember flouncing off with my toys, offended by the stupidity, rudeness and general ignorance of the arguments being expressed on a thread - can't even remember which one now, there are so many it could have been they all melt into one 

But as people keep reminding me, there are good things about CR and good people in here, both posting and lurking  Perhaps as someone's already said, we all (me included/especially) need to keep a thick skin and a sense of humour, and just ignore the irritating/ignorant/bitchy/plain old wrong people and their opinions just as we would try to do in RL rather than get drawn into arguments that make us mad or miserable. If you enjoy a good argument then fine, go for it  

As far as a rift between new and old forumites is concerned, I don't buy it. I think it has more to do with generosity of spirit and a shared sense of humour. There are people I've met on here who have ended up as RL friends, and we do tend, I guess, to comment on each other's threads and generally support each other's views - that's because we generally (but not always) view things from a similar perspective, that's why we are friends... Does that mean we are a clique?? I don't believe so in that I will interact with and embrace (in a cyber sense  ) anyone who shares my sense of humour wjether I know them or not and regardless of how long thwy've been posting: I can think of a certain half Danish new member I'd love to hear more from, given her start in the forum 

*Wanders back to the bar, wondering what time it opens...*


----------



## Carefreegirl (4 January 2012)

Tabledancer I did wonder where you went. I used to like your reports too.


----------



## HotToTrot (4 January 2012)

Rosiefan said:



			I enjoy reading all reports except the high level dressage ones because I don't understand them. I rarely reply on showing or dressage reports because I have nothing to say as I'm woefully ignorant on both. Actually, I'm pretty ignorant about horses in general but unfortunately that doesn't stop me commenting on eventing and SJ (which I watch quite a lot in real life).
OK, I'm off to find a forum about chocolate, I know lots about that .
		
Click to expand...

Oh, but RF, I LOVE your comments!  Who else talks about a horse doing a "little sideways shimmy" during a dressage test?!  Are you at Isleham?


----------



## onemoretime (4 January 2012)

*hic* said:



			*tiptoes across the county boundary and gives rosiefan a hug*
		
Click to expand...

Can I join in this hug.  Hubby is away skiing and Im all alone.


----------



## Rosiefan (4 January 2012)

Everybody's welcome in the group hug for whatever reason and, as it's only virtual, even people with streaming colds, typhoid or even syphilis are allowed to join in (dammit, I've been and gone and lowered the tone ).
Yes, we're hoping to be at Isleham HtoT (with Bolly and Bertie so shimmying is highly possible).  Frodo will be there with his new owner too if all goes to plan  .


----------



## angelish (4 January 2012)

Staggers back in from the bar  
Oh it's gone all pleasant in here again , group hugs n all sorts 

I get ignored a lot but it doesnt stop me posting occasional reports at the dissy heights of walk n trot tests  
I like to read low level reports its lovely reading about people being happy about there horses whatever the level there at


----------



## vallin (4 January 2012)

FinnMcCoul said:



			Yep, agree.

And I liked the layout better when I could have it as most recently posted threads, rather than the most recently replied to. Can I change the settings?
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I think the fact that the most popular posts are at the top sort of propells any problems. There's a thing at the bottom of the page that means you can sort the post by replies/post date etc.


----------



## onemoretime (4 January 2012)

I must say I prefer CR to any of the other sections on this forum.  Its kicking off well in SoapBox now on ways of wiping your bum if you please!!!  I can see the thread getting pulled because its getting a bit racist.  

Think I will stay in CR its safer.


----------



## Ferdinase514 (4 January 2012)

Oh my......

I'm a from back to front lady. I know. Wrong. I blame my upbringing.


----------



## ihatework (4 January 2012)

FinnMcCoul said:



			Oh my......

I'm a from back to front lady. I know. Wrong. I blame my upbringing.
		
Click to expand...

*Splutter*

HHO CR is a wonderful way to survive boring work teleconferences!!!


----------



## deskbound (4 January 2012)

*ambles in from yard & finally sees something entertaining on t'pooter....*

Afternoon all, isn't this the luuuuurve-fest?!  In the spirit of openness , I probably owe a bit to the CR of old, it kept me going through many a veeeeeeeeeeeeeeery late night in my Canary Wharf glass tower, and probably contributed to my mistaken belief that I could just about manage another crack at this pony stuff, before I retired into my zimmer frame.  Old forumites, you know who you are, and I salute you with a sloe gin (or ten!) . It can be no coincidence that I've since found most of you lovely people in various fields...

Fast forward a couple of years, and I've consciously not been as regular a user, partly due to the curse of open-plan offices (bah, humbug) as I moved jobs, and now in my semi-retirement  because I'm outside wrestling ponies fairly frequently.... . But it would be nice to see more interesting content again - it's been super informative and useful from time to time. The pro-bashing threads have made me extremely uncomfortable - if you wouldn't say it to someone's face, you shouldn't write it, would be my headline banner of choice on this site, were such a thing allowed.... But roll on 2012, I'll keep lurking (unless that Meardsall_Millie "outs" me again )

*checks clock, declares bar open, and scampers off for a top up*


----------



## Rosiefan (4 January 2012)

_Taps watch_ - you're late on parade deskbound .......  so it's your round


----------



## Gamebird (4 January 2012)

deskbound said:



			*ambles in from yard & finally sees something entertaining on t'pooter....*

Afternoon all, isn't this the luuuuurve-fest?!  In the spirit of openness , I probably owe a bit to the CR of old, it kept me going through many a veeeeeeeeeeeeeeery late night in my Canary Wharf glass tower, and probably contributed to my mistaken belief that I could just about manage another crack at this pony stuff, before I retired into my zimmer frame.  Old forumites, you know who you are, and I salute you with a sloe gin (or ten!) . It can be no coincidence that I've since found most of you lovely people in various fields...

Fast forward a couple of years, and I've consciously not been as regular a user, partly due to the curse of open-plan offices (bah, humbug) as I moved jobs, and now in my semi-retirement  because I'm outside wrestling ponies fairly frequently.... . But it would be nice to see more interesting content again - it's been super informative and useful from time to time. The pro-bashing threads have made me extremely uncomfortable - if you wouldn't say it to someone's face, you shouldn't write it, would be my headline banner of choice on this site, were such a thing allowed.... But roll on 2012, I'll keep lurking (unless that Meardsall_Millie "outs" me again )

*checks clock, declares bar open, and scampers off for a top up*
		
Click to expand...

Jolly good, am just having a swift half glass of something dry and white between crawling in from work and crawling out again to work the horses (chucking one on the walker and cantering the other in the school for 20mins counts as work, non? ).

Seeing as you're semi-retired and therefore possessed of huge amounts of spare time please could you tell me whether I should waste an evening reading through this entire post on my return or just sigh, nod in agreement and join the group hug? In return I promise not to 'out' you, M_M stylee


----------



## deskbound (4 January 2012)

Impossible RF, I'm flat broke from vet bills for the MalingeringMare... Plus this part-time work business has certain financial drawbacks!!  

If Baydale isn't looking, shall I thieve some of her home-grown sloe gin?!


----------



## Gamebird (4 January 2012)

deskbound said:



			Impossible RF, I'm flat broke from vet bills for the MalingeringMare... Plus this part-time work business has certain financial drawbacks!!  

If Baydale isn't looking, shall I thieve some of her home-grown sloe gin?!  

Click to expand...

I was just wondering whether you'd been spending too much time with Baydale. Your repetitive use of vowels (_viz_ luuuuuuurve) is very reminiscent of 'Joooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooopiter'


----------



## deskbound (4 January 2012)

GB you're too kind , I think you can just launch in to the group hug without fear of obnoxious germs and be done with it


----------



## TarrSteps (4 January 2012)

Smile and nod, definitely. I got the hump and they just ignored me. 

Let's see. . .I have sloe gin, damson gin, raspberry gin, sloe chilli gin (mmm;, sloe vodka, raspberry vodka, even some sloe whiskey. Unfortunately all this year's though. Will trade futures for currently drinkable options. . .


----------



## Baydale (4 January 2012)

deskbound said:



			If Baydale isn't looking, shall I thieve some of her home-grown sloe gin?!  

Click to expand...

You could try...


----------



## Baydale (4 January 2012)

Gamebird said:



			I was just wondering whether you'd been spending too much time with Baydale. Your repetitive use of vowels (_viz_ luuuuuuurve) is very reminiscent of 'Joooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooopiter' 

Click to expand...

That's what happens when you have young people as friends on Facebook. I blame TableDancer, indirectly.


----------



## deskbound (4 January 2012)

Oh dear. It seems that T_S has consumed all of the current drinkable Baydale gins. T_S, I'm shotgunning yours when drinkable. BD, I appreciate that you like a big hedge at this time of year but there's no need to consume the entire cellar beforehand  . 

Where's TableDancer, she normally has supplies....? 

Oh, sorry, is this not CR? It could be a "what do I pack in my truck" thread. For me, it goes horse, tack, cash, gin. Obviously .


----------



## Rosiefan (4 January 2012)

Anyone have TarrSteps address? Baydale, you know you want us all to help you drink your sloe gin - come on, show some luuuurve for gooooodness sake .


----------



## TarrSteps (4 January 2012)

One sip! I had one sip! What's worse, she promised me a parting gift and I DIDN'T GET IT! Btw, I think TD has tipple with my name on it, too. 

There the police should be good and annoyed now. Not about competition and a little bit cliquey. 

Btw, I am foreign, barely compete anymore and generally a bit off the beaten track. If the cool kids will let me play, the rules can't be that strict.


----------



## TableDancer (4 January 2012)

Ooooh now this thread is taking a turn that I feel I can contribute to - sorry NR99 but I think it's an education sadly lacking in too many contributors these days  

Things are pretty desperate chez TD post Christmas but I can offer the last of the liqueur chocs - you know, the ones lurking at the bottom that nobody wants... Then of course, there's the gin - but there may only be enough for BD and me, *gasps in dismay* Is that the definition of a clique?? Saint_Knickerless please come and join us or someone will say something nasty, and I have you down as a potential drinking partner  

I will have to post a photo of what my OH was given for Christmas as it will, I feel, become an essential part of Team TD kit next season on the lorry  It's a kind of metal spike you put in the ground, which has various loops which hold a bottle and two glasses - think shooting stick but far more useful   Saves kicking the gin over as you run up the steps to change for XC


----------



## TableDancer (4 January 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Smile and nod, definitely. I got the hump and they just ignored me. . .
		
Click to expand...

I did notice that, it was classic   Poor old TS, we are all just so used to the wise Canadian with her cool, laidback style (BC hippie upbringing and all) we assumed it was someone else who had stolen your identity to have a paddy


----------



## deskbound (4 January 2012)

*may stalk Team TD eventing next year to take advantage of the drinky-thingy*

T_S, I must have missed that. Iphone browsing and pony wrestling have disadvantages, I've found - pony jiggles, iPhone in pocket, pocket not zipped up, second round of jiggles & phone meets road  Straight out of the Pony Club "How Not To..." manual.... 

ETA: alcoholism, self-depreciating banter and occasional insights of wisdom shall not a clique make... It's an open door (how on earth else did I get in ?)


----------



## meardsall_millie (4 January 2012)

deskbound said:



			(unless that Meardsall_Millie "outs" me again )
		
Click to expand...

Oi!  I may have started the thread but I did it in a subtle and non-outing kind of way.  I believe (if my old and haddled memory serves me correctly) it was TD who actually outed you properly 

And TS - your paddy was noted but it was decided you were just being unnecessarily tetchy so we didn't say anything in the hope you'd get back to normal pretty quickly  

GB - Alcohol between work and riding??!!


----------



## TableDancer (4 January 2012)

deskbound said:



			ETA: alcoholism, self-depreciating banter and occasional insights of wisdom shall not a clique make... It's an open door (how on earth else did I get in ?) 

Click to expand...

Whaddya mean occasional?? 

Self-deprecation is a great way of life - get in before anyone else starts deprecating you is my motto 

You're so right about the door though


----------



## NR99 (4 January 2012)

TableDancer said:



			Ooooh now this thread is taking a turn that I feel I can contribute to - sorry NR99 but I think it's an education sadly lacking in too many contributors these days  D
		
Click to expand...

TD I think you know me well enough, I don't care which turn it takes as long as it's real and not bitching about someone else and as for alcohol I started that yesterday with Rosiefan (I have taken a break to work though ).  I know you had a $hitty time before Xmas and I hope you're starting to get sorted now!

As for the other posts not sure if they are directed at me if so they've read me wrong but that is the curse of the net, but if they are so be it I have the pre-requisite thick skin (think croc or Buffalo hide) so I shan't take offence. I'll just get back to my alcohol, Baydale, Rosiefan et al know I like a tipple as my entire December Facebook mission was to try as many cocktails as I could - it was so successful I'm rolling it into January 

Now this post is the largest ever response I've had to something I posted, fancy that  Lovely how everyone has come out from lurking  long may it continue!


----------



## vallin (4 January 2012)

Hu-hum...if we're passing round the bottle I feel revision evading students should at least be a allowed a swig...in the interest of fairness and all...


----------



## TarrSteps (4 January 2012)

TableDancer said:



			Then of course, there's the gin - but there may only be enough for BD and me, *gasps in dismay*
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, I know this is in extremely poor taste but I feel I need to point out that somewhere in your (likely still packed) ex-house contents might be something, probably alcoholic, with my name on it . . . Besides I still stand by my original comment that the only people who can say what's okay or not okay on here are the people who OWN it.  So if you don't like someone or something, why not just be honest, own up, then push the button and let them decide?

Wait 'till I really have a paddy.  You ain't seen nothing yet.  It was close last week when I was accused of being unfair and un-horse friendly.  I am a lot of things - some of them not very nice and others down right weird - but really . . .

And db, I highly recommend the Motorola Defy.  And a luminescent case so you don't leave it in a field somewhere in Leics.


----------



## mik (4 January 2012)

I do apologise for taking the p... of the thread on the  Roxy chic imposter, I was bored, and I didn't notice it was in CR as I was looking at new posts..
Sorry if I annoyed anyone.


----------



## TableDancer (4 January 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			I'm sorry, I know this is in extremely poor taste but I feel I need to point out that somewhere in your (likely still packed) ex-house contents might be something, probably alcoholic, with my name on it . . .
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid that if you think the thing with your name on it (yes, you were right) is still in situ in any of the three houses we have inhabited since then (or is it two? Lost count...) you have misjudged the TD household: if unclaimed these things are dealt with very fast - there is always some emergency or other which calls for drastic action   I'm going to have to buy you some more although if your account of your store cupboard is accurate perhaps more alcohol is somewhat superflous, I'll have to think of something else - a luminous phone cover maybe?  Till then, oh all right Missus Stroppy you can have some cyber gin


----------



## Rosiefan (4 January 2012)

vallin said:



			Hu-hum...if we're passing round the bottle I feel revision evading students should at least be a allowed a swig...in the interest of fairness and all...  

Click to expand...

Students are just drinking people who are also clever aren't they? So yes, pull up a bar stool


----------



## vallin (4 January 2012)

Rosiefan said:



			Students are just drinking people who are also clever aren't they? So yes, pull up a bar stool 

Click to expand...

haha little more of the drinking and less of the clever if you don't mind!


----------



## TarrSteps (4 January 2012)

TableDancer said:



			I'm afraid that if you think the thing with your name on it (yes, you were right) is still in situ in any of the three houses we have inhabited since then (or is it two? Lost count...) you have misjudged the TD household: if unclaimed these things are dealt with very fast - there is always some emergency or other which calls for drastic action   I'm going to have to buy you some more although if your account of your store cupboard is accurate perhaps more alcohol is somewhat superflous, I'll have to think of something else - a luminous phone cover maybe?  Till then, oh all right Missus Stroppy you can have some cyber gin 

Click to expand...

Oh, I didn't think you still HAD it.  I was merely pointing out that if you had "spare" then perhaps there were people with a greater claim that BD.  As I said, none of mine is drinkable yet.  (Which didn't stop us over Xmas . . .)


----------



## Rosiefan (4 January 2012)

mik said:



			I do apologise for taking the p... of the thread on the  Roxy chic imposter, I was bored, and I didn't notice it was in CR as I was looking at new posts..
Sorry if I annoyed anyone.
		
Click to expand...

Annoy anyone? You should be so lucky . But just in case you did, a little drop of some obscure Spanish liqueur will make everything ok


----------



## mik (4 January 2012)

Rosiefan said:



			Annoy anyone? You should be so lucky . But just in case you did, a little drop of some obscure Spanish liqueur will make everything ok 

Click to expand...

Way ahead of you, rioja is my poison,  had an 'unpleasant day' today.
Have a cupboard full, name your tipple!


----------



## Goldenstar (4 January 2012)

Ok not sure if I am brave enough to ask this but will someone explain to this geriatric user exactly what a troll is ?
Then you can return to the bar with my blessing I'm strictly on water after the holiday until my liver return to its normal size .


----------



## TableDancer (4 January 2012)

mik said:



			Way ahead of you, rioja is my poison,  had an 'unpleasant day' today.
		
Click to expand...

 Surely rioja is for GOOD days? There must be something stronger to deal with the bad ones - you may not be exploring everything Spain has to offer  Call yourself an ex-eventer?  And I'm sure we can summon up some irritation if you rerally need us to - me, I was just enjoying the good-natured attempts to explain why the photos of the two riders didn't necessarily need to match for the troll theory to hold good 

And goldenstar, I believe a troll is someone who goes on a forum and starts a thread, often under a false identity, with the purpose of making trouble - but I could be wrong  Now for goodness sake, stop asking your liver to deak with all that water and give it something it is used to


----------



## Rosiefan (4 January 2012)

Think they live under bridges, sing 'I'm a troll, fol fe rol' and eat Billy Goats Gruff. Hope that helps. Sorry to hear about your liver but ...... water? Really?


----------



## Goldenstar (4 January 2012)

yes water ... I know fish pee in it ,perhaps you are right and I'll just have a little glass of something when I come in in from doing the horses that's if I'm not blown away it's another awful gale here.
Thanks now I know what a troll is ,knowledge is always useful , I have enjoyed the forum lots since I stopped lurking but it does eat in the the very little time I allocate to house care so now place is major tip.


----------



## mik (4 January 2012)

Well I have Pedro Jimenez, too sweet, erm, gin, rum (all ages), and some rather fine conac (  ).
no stilton though. 
I have to admit to being a terrible tease at times (it amuses me when people don't notice I am teasing). Not usually in cr though, and my skin is like a shark's skin.


----------



## TarrSteps (4 January 2012)

TableDancer said:



			me, I was just enjoying the good-natured attempts to explain why the photos of the two riders didn't necessarily need to match for the troll theory to hold good 

Click to expand...

Oh, I'm so glad you mentioned this!  I kept my trap shut in fear of being called an uppity bit . . . oh, sorry, no offence meant.


----------



## Gamebird (4 January 2012)

deskbound said:



			T_S, I must have missed that. Iphone browsing and pony wrestling have disadvantages, I've found - pony jiggles, iPhone in pocket, pocket not zipped up, second round of jiggles & phone meets road  Straight out of the Pony Club "How Not To..." manual.... 

ETA: alcoholism, self-depreciating banter and occasional insights of wisdom shall not a clique make... It's an open door (how on earth else did I get in ?) 

Click to expand...

I think I may have forgotten to close it behind me  Anyway, I doubt it's a clique, sounds more like a MOBs Anonymous meeting to me! 

Re the phone - I had a similar incident on Xmas Eve, riding and leading in the dark at 6.45am. Horse I was leading was being a t!t, someone rang me, I answered, somehow ended up with the led horse on the wrong side merrily bucking away, dropped phone onto tarmac, got off to get it then realised that both horses are >17hh and I can't get on without a block. Eventually manoeuvred one next to a bank, hopped on then 10mins later met our local pack of hounds out on exercise. Both horses started bucking, dropped phone again. Repeat whole mounting fandango whilst language rapidly deteriorates and kennel huntsman is completely unable to help as he was laughing so much he nearly fell off his bicycle .


----------



## TheoryX1 (4 January 2012)

Holey moley - what a thread for CR!!!!!!  I do have to admit that the forum has been slightly crazy recently, however, in whatever format it is, its a great escape in the office.  I close my office door and have a nose at whatever is going down on the forum.  It certainly makes going through budgets, or checking your staff's applicant registrations bearable, and dealing with landlords and tenants gripes and groans seem not so bad, and makes me smile.  Even my PA has been known to have a peek, and I have now converted her to being slightly horsey and she has been known to go to events to watch Mini TX, and we are hoping to go off and see the Cadre Noir in the UK, and she is nagging me to take her to watch Mini TX do some BD, so a convert ........... success ........

I think as in real life there are stronger and more dominant and interesting personalities and there's nothing you can do about this.  I have to be honest and have found it a supportive and fairly happy place.  Its help me help Mini TX out with some problems she has had as well.  However, I have never been given a really hard time, and certainly dont feel unworthy to post here.  Its a forum and open to all and lets all celebrate each other's success, no matter how big or small.  I will admit to not being a fan of the matchy matchy brigade and find a lot of it a bit smug and self congratulatory, but I dont comment on it and let it pass me by, it hurts no one and if it gives people pleasure to spend a huge proportion of their disposable income in Anky etc, then its their money and who cares.

Lets raise a glass or two of whatever is your poison (a nice fizzy Zinfandel or a huge glass of Baileys on this occasion, failiing that, whatever is on offer and I do like sloe gin .......) to CR and all of us idiots who post on it!  Huge group hug as well............. hic ...... hic .......


----------



## NR99 (4 January 2012)

TX - where have you been, wise words as always 

Now I have a Baileys you can have, it's the coffee version (bizarre) not sure I like it - on ice or straight up?


----------



## TheoryX1 (4 January 2012)

NR99 -  I have actually been working all day.  Staff Performance Reviews.  Great for keeping your perspective, not good for the sanity, hence the alcoholic comments.  God, get me a drink ........  Nice to hear that you feel my comments are wise, I nearly hit my two business partners today (both male, nickname dumb and even dumber), who were being overly critical of my management style.  No time for HHO as we used my office and I had dumb and dumber with me all day......... Hmm, another week of this, hmm.....

I just say 'Girls on Top' and to hell with them.

Baileys in any shape is great.  Just send it on over.  I'm not too fussy.


----------



## TableDancer (4 January 2012)

NR99 said:



			TX - where have you been, wise words as always 

Now I have a Baileys you can have, it's the coffee version (bizarre) not sure I like it - on ice or straight up? 

Click to expand...

NR99 I just realised I was very wude in not responding to your reply, I do apologise, it's TarrSteps, she was goading me in a most un-Canadian way and was making me all of a dither  Of course I realise you are game for all off piste thread activities, especially if they relate to alcohol  You must be very proud of this thread, it is certainly multi-dimensional and inclusive, and to have generated the first CR group hug of 2012 is an achievement indeed


----------



## NR99 (4 January 2012)

TableDancer said:



			NR99 I just realised I was very wude in not responding to your reply, I do apologise, it's TarrSteps, she was goading me in a most un-Canadian way and was making me all of a dither  Of course I realise you are game for all off piste thread activities, especially if they relate to alcohol  You must be very proud of this thread, it is certainly multi-dimensional and inclusive, and to have generated the first CR group hug of 2012 is an achievement indeed 

Click to expand...

Not wude at all, this is a very casual thred it's happy for people to dip in and out as they please  Though it does hope all visitors come armed with a tipple for all participants or what would be the point


----------



## Lanky Loll (5 January 2012)

Having spent 2 weeks with little t'interweb I've completely missed what's going on, all I know is I rarely post my little reports anyway but over the last year we've managed to go from 3 harness horses, 1 ptp and 1 NH to 1 harness and 1 NH so we've not had much news  (although there is a lot less mucking out ).
So I'm going to take the port that various kind clients gave my teetotal father for christmas   and retreat to back the safety of under the table away from trolls and other nutters.


----------

